# Bike Radar: TestTeam bikes - cobbled classics



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

RS's and componenets

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/new-cervlo-testteam-bikes-for-the-cobbled-classics-21113


----------

